# Marshall 1960: Plywood or MDF



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Now I know this has beed discussed before, but it's still being debated over the interwebz

The official word is that Marshall 1960 cabs have been all birch plywood with MDF back panel since the early 1970's. However, some people insist that some of the cabs have also sides, front and top made of MDF (not talking about other series, really just the 1960). Apparently oversrpray can cause confusion as to what meterial is being used. Anybody can 100% confirm that they've seen a 1960 cab with sides, front and bottom made of MDF?

Cheers


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not sure myself, but if there's an ongoing debate, wouldn't it be easiest to ask Marshall (assuming there's no rush)?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

This site says only the back is mdf.
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/1960A


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Mine is plywood all around, mdf back, and made in 2002.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Given the difference in weight between plywood and MDF, I would think a scale could tell a person what they needed to know.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I've opened my 1960AV and the back panel seems to be plywood !?!

Can anybody confirm this? Or maybe they make MDF sheets? I took off the input plate and the wood sheets are definitely visible


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

is plywood not also just sheets of wood, just not the particle version like MDF?


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

MDF is often referred to as "sawdust and glue", plywood is... plies of wood veneer glued together

Here are some pics; I can definitely see some wood grain on the first and the veneers on the second


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

100% that's plywood.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

The 1960a and 1960b (and its derivatives like the 1960tv) are all Baltic Birch plywood construction with a particle board (MDF) back.

The MG series cabs are a different story.


----------

